# Leaving the Cult - Jehovah’s Witness



## Smeagol (May 11, 2021)

Greetings from China!

I have a praise and prayer request for a family back in Mississippi who the Lord is leading to leave the their Jehovah’s Witness group and join in with a local SBC Church. Ironically, the Lord used the lockdown and “virtual service only” to give the family space to ask more questions and begin their journey to leave.

What are some good resources you have used to help people (or families) who have made similar journeys? Since I am currently away on business, I first plan to begin praying for the family as it seems a local baptist pastor is already ministering to them. However, since they are friends of our close family, I also am hoping for opportunities to have dialogue with the family as well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Rejoicing 1


----------

